# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Bukë me qiqra

## beni67

Jam ne U.S.A.Me ka marre malli shume per buke me qiqra.Do te desha te dija si behet buke me qiqra.Ne qoftese ndonjeri e di se si behet ju lutem shume te me tregoje receten.Faleminderit dhe pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## Dorontina

*qka jan qiqrat ?*
kurse buka ne pergjithsi bahet : blen majen e bukes ne furr te bukes ose ndoj duqan dhe e shkrin me ujê e perzin me miel uj dhe krypê e duhet me lan me u fry brumin e formuar nge keto qe pemenda siper ..e tani e ben grumbull brumin e ndrydh shum e shum e qet ne nji tepsi te lyer me vaj tani mbi vaj qet pak miell e *nuk e lyn me dorê por e sjell tepsin* keshtu qe ata shkepet vet...kurse  tepricen e miellit e gjun (*kjo e ben buken sikur te piqet mbi guri* ) dhe pasi ta qet brumin ne tepsi e len prap te fryhet edhe pak dhe e qet me pjek ato qiqrat nuk di qka jan ....
kurse pogaqja bahet me sode (bicarbonade ) ...

----------


## alnosa

> Jam ne U.S.A.Me ka marre malli shume per buke me qiqra.Do te desha te dija si behet buke me qiqra.Ne qoftese ndonjeri e di se si behet ju lutem shume te me tregoje receten.Faleminderit dhe pershendetje te gjitheve.


me sa di une qiqrat jane si tip fasulesh ,te forta ,dhe haen pasi ti kesh zier !
po qe te ket buk *qiqrre*kete se kisha degjuar ndonjeher !!
mos e ke llafin per buken e misrit ?se buken e zakonshme ta paska shpjeguar dorentina ...po ti verte dashke *qiqrra ne hell*me duket mua ?\
qiqrrat ne usa i gjen ne cdo store maqedonase ose arabe pasi vet kam blere disa here !!!!! :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Fiori

Buka me qiqra perdorej shume ne Korce, sidomos me raste gezimesh e hidherimesh. Une s'kam lene plake korcare pa pyetur, po asnje nuk me ka dhene ndonje pergjigje. Edhe vete nuk kam pasur kohe te bej eksperimente e te provoj mos ngaterroj ndonje gje : )...Nuk ka buke me te mire, dhe ata qe e kane provuar mund te deshmojne per kete.

Qiqrat haen dhe te pjekura dhe te ziera, ka dhe njerez qe i pijne si tip kafeje, sepse vete kafeja ju ben dem. Me qiqra mund te besh supe, ose dhe hummus. Ketu ne Amerike, quhen Chick Peas.

----------


## Dorontina

aha tash e di qka qenkan qiqrrat ...ketu i thojn *poichich...*
une kam hanger qyfte te qiqrave ....zihen bluhen dhe perzihen me shum magdanoz turqije dhe italie (ajo e tuqis ka arrome ajo e italis jo ) ...dhe asht nji aparat per ti ba qyftet me nji vrim ne mes ......

...keto bahen edhe nji ngjymê kur bluhen e perzihen me nji ngjym turk *"Tahin"* e limon ne restorane Libaneze e ke ne hymje me do buk ....i thojn *HOMOS* , ka HOMOS made in israel ne duqane , wauu shtrejt ....2 euro 100gr. (qiqra asht perim antikancerigjen .)

----------


## Kapriçozja ELB

> aha tash e di qka qenkan qiqrrat


Ca si heret e more vesh... Rri ne ca po qe... lol


Beni do te doja me gjith shpirt te te ndihmoja po s'ja kam idene fare se çfare jan kto qiqrat. Se dija as ça ishin as si dukeshin po t'pakten tani fotoja e Florit me dha nje ide.. nese... un do te rekomandoja te beje nje research online tek google.com ose ask.com. Besoj se kto webside do te ndihmojne shume. 


me respekte, Kapriçozja

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

> aha tash e di qka qenkan qiqrrat ...ketu i thojn *poichich...*
> une kam hanger qyfte te qiqrave ....zihen bluhen dhe perzihen me shum magdanoz turqije dhe italie (ajo e tuqis ka arrome ajo e italis jo ) ...dhe asht nji aparat per ti ba qyftet me nji vrim ne mes ......
> 
> ...keto bahen edhe nji ngjymê kur bluhen e perzihen me nji ngjym turk *"Tahin"* e limon ne restorane Libaneze e ke ne hymje me do buk ....i thojn *HOMOS* , ka HOMOS made in israel ne duqane , wauu shtrejt ....2 euro 100gr. (qiqra asht perim antikancerigjen .)


nese do kesh mundesi te na perkthesh ndonje fjale nga keto qe the do me beje nje nder te madh!  kapricoze ssi thu ti i fusim jan pjat grosh ne?se kto qiqrat duhen pjek ne hell!  :perqeshje:

----------


## Profesori

E pyta nanen dhe me tha se buka me qiqrra qitet ne kete menyre :majmun duke kercyer: e i thy qiqrrat,me i vendos ne nje ene te pastert me hedh uje te nxeht mbi to me qite nje sasi mille dhe me pastaj me i perzi,tan naten me ndejt ashtu ne temperatur te vaket,nese (Vien) shkumojne (fryhet brumi) me ate perzihet brumi ne sasi me te madhe dhe prap lihet me  ardhe ( me u fry) ne nje temeratur deri ne 30 grade,kur te fryhet brumi pas nja 40 minutash, i bene ne forme kifle ne tepsi, dhe serish pret me ardh( fry brumi) dhe pas 30-40 minuta mund te futet ne furr per tu pjekur.Keto ndryshe quhen simite tek ne ne Kosove

----------


## MI CORAZON

Fiori, do ta provosh ti  e para apo une receten e Profesorit, se me ka shku mendja keq me ngrene "qahije", se keshtu i themi ne nga anet tona.  :buzeqeshje:  

Thx profesor per spjegimin !  :Lulja3:

----------


## Baptist

Hahaha, 
-shih ti, Eblebijave po u thokan Qiqrra!!!
Ha ha

----------


## murik

> me kto shpiegime dhe me kto receta qe po na japin kto qiqrat do na dalin fasule fare!un per vete kam ngju qe qiqrat piqen ne hell ene pranaj ka nel ajo llafja qe "dashke qiqra ne hell" shumica e shqiptareve duhet ta din kte shprehje!


Po ca elbasonlliu qeke ti mer daje qe se paske idene se ca jane qiqrat?
Bugace s'ke honger kurre ti?Bugacet(specialitet Elbasani) behen me miell qiqrash.Edhe simitet behen(beheshin) me miell qiqrash.Po te pyesesh elbasonllinj ta shpjegojn me mire.

Shprehja "kerkon qiqrra ne hell" perdoret ne rastet kur dikush ka shume pretendime per dicka,pra qe kerkon dicka te pamundur.

----------


## alnosa

> E pyta nanen dhe me tha se buka me qiqrra qitet ne kete menyree i thy qiqrrat,me i vendos ne nje ene te pastert me hedh uje te nxeht mbi to me qite nje sasi mille dhe me pastaj me i perzi,tan naten me ndejt ashtu ne temperatur te vaket,nese (Vien) shkumojne (fryhet brumi) me ate perzihet brumi ne sasi me te madhe dhe prap lihet me  ardhe ( me u fry) ne nje temeratur deri ne 30 grade,kur te fryhet brumi pas nja 40 minutash, i bene ne forme kifle ne tepsi, dhe serish pret me ardh( fry brumi) dhe pas 30-40 minuta mund te futet ne furr per tu pjekur.Keto ndryshe quhen simite tek ne ne Kosove


SHUME E MIRE KJO RECETA qe na shkrove !ne buk nuk i kam provuar ndonjeher qiqrrat po zakonish i perdorim duke i bere sup jan shume te mira !!!do ta provoj njeher kete receten po *kifle* kuj i thone kekut ???


*dora nga ty dua receten e pallocinkave* e kam nje recet po asnjeher nuk i qelloj me dalin shume te trasha dhe me ngelin balt nga brenda !!!nqs e di hidhe nje cik ketej nga une   :buzeqeshje:  

*thanks*

----------


## Baptist

> E pyta nanen dhe me tha se buka me qiqrra qitet ne kete menyree i thy qiqrrat,me i vendos ne nje ene te pastert me hedh uje te nxeht mbi to me qite nje sasi mille dhe me pastaj me i perzi,tan naten me ndejt ashtu ne temperatur te vaket,nese (Vien) shkumojne (fryhet brumi) me ate perzihet brumi ne sasi me te madhe dhe prap lihet me  ardhe ( me u fry) ne nje temeratur deri ne 30 grade,kur te fryhet brumi pas nja 40 minutash, i bene ne forme kifle ne tepsi, dhe serish pret me ardh( fry brumi) dhe pas 30-40 minuta mund te futet ne furr per tu pjekur.Keto ndryshe quhen simite tek ne ne Kosove


Vec nji pyetje!
Qysh vjen brumi pa i qite tharm? (A mos nashta vjen prej eblebijave?)
A me i thy eblebite imte, a vec qysh dahen vet, (se pa e qite vet tyben ka me e lane). A don kryp ky marifet? Qaj brumi si ju qit eblebijave se uje te nxehte a duhet me u lane i holle a me e trashe, (se qysh ia shtojme ket miellin tjeter masnej)

Ose mos asht ma mire me t'vete: cila ane e kosoves qet qiso simitesh me eblebija se mos asht ma lehte me i porosite prej naj kujt.  :buzeqeshje: 

Qi nuk priton kallzona pak ma mire receptin se nime e kam njet me i zhyte duert vec pej kurreshtjes.

Bane pak me procedure:
Sasite e perbamjeve (kaq eblebi kaq, miel, kaq, uje. i vale apo i nxehte)
Masanej menyren e gatimit, e te perzimjes. (Qysh thehen "qiqrrat", sa miell i qitet sa uje ne fazen e pare, sa perzihet e me cka... )
...
Faleminderit shume nese pergjitgjesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

> *dora nga ty dua receten e pallocinkave* e kam nje recet po asnjeher nuk i qelloj me dalin shume te trasha dhe me ngelin balt nga brenda !!!nqs e di hidhe nje cik ketej nga une   
> 
> *thanks*


Ta gjej une nje Recete krejtesisht te Re te palacinkave qe e kam degjuar nga tezja rishtas. 
Ne kete po ulej brumi me "uje mineral"!!! Po dilnin shume te holla dhe te mira, -per merak. 
-I kam ngrene rishtas por s'i kam pare se si behen.

Se shpjeti edhe receta  :Lulja3:

----------


## Fiori

Profesor faleminderit per receten, po do te bej dhe disa pyetje te tjera une se sikur s'po e kuptoj mire. 

Pasi i hedh ujin e nxehte, cfare ben?! U hedh siper miell dhe i le te vijne ashtu gjithe naten?! 

Cuditem si nuk kam hapur vete nje teme per buken me qiqer ketu me pare, se eshte vertet dicka qe dua te mesoj si behet. 


p.s. Corazon, provoje ti dhe me thuaj se une jam duke bere ndryshime ne shtepi keto dite e nuk besoj te kem kohe per te gatuar specialitete. : )

----------


## Profesori

Nje grusht qiqrra me nje dore (eblebija si i tha dikush) jo te thyera ne grimca te vogla,por mjafton pergjysem, pastaj merren 3-4 filgjan te kafes me miell dhe hidhen mbi eblebija(qiqrra),pastaj uji i nxehte deri ne 70-80 grade celsius,dhe ulet ai miell me qiqra si brumi i pallaqinkave (pra i holle).E tera behet ne nje ene prej 1 litershe me kapak.Ky brum(i qullet) lihet ne temperatur deri ne 30 grad deri ne mengjes,nga mbremja e vonshme,nese gufon (fryhet) mire, po nese jo, e merr nje ene me uje te nxehte,e fut ne te enen me brum(kujdes vetem enen e jo brumin) dhe pritet deri sa te gufon.Ne nje ene tjeter e merr nje sasi mielli dhe me qullin e me parshem e perzien ne sasi deri sa trashet brumi si per buke.Hidhet pak sheqer,nje luge gjelle,dhe fare pak krip.Pastaj e len ne nje ene tjeter deri sa te fryhet e gjen temperaturen deri ne 30 grade.Pastaj i ndane ne kuleqe dhe u jep formen qe deshiron .I vendos ne nje tepsi te lyer me vaj dhe pret edhe nje her deri sa te fryhen rreth 20-30 minuta,kuptohet ne temperatur deri ne 30 grade.Pasi te fryhen, i lyen me te kuqt e vese se pules.E ngroh furren deri ne 250 grade celsius dhe e fut ne furr per ti pjekur.Pas 15 deri ne 20 minuta piqen dhe vertet jane te shijshme.
P.S. Nuk ka nevoj per tharme buke, edhe nje here kjo recete vie nga nena ime dhe gruaja ime te cilat i pergadisn per festa te ndryshme.Keto simite jane karakteristike e rajonit te Prizrenit ne Kosove.

----------


## Gjallica

> po *kifle* kuj i thone kekut ???
> 
> 
> *dora nga ty dua receten e pallocinkave* e kam nje recet po asnjeher nuk i qelloj me dalin shume te trasha dhe me ngelin balt nga brenda !!!nqs e di hidhe nje cik ketej nga une


Kiflat jan korosante te vogla, po pallocinka kujt i thone? lol

Tharm eshte maje birre(fare buke) apo sode buke or Baptist?:-D 

Profesor a je i sigurte se nuk ke harrruar ndonje gje tjeter lol? Se vallaj buka(me cfardo te jet brenda) pa fare buke nuk fryhet,ta lesh jo 1 nate po dhe 1 jave rrjesht.lol

Do e provoj sot kte receten tende, e po nuk doli gje,ku te jesh do te ta sjell.lol

----------


## Profesori

ooo Gjallica,deri sa e shkruaja recetetn e bukes me qiqrra,ne njeren ane e kisha mamane,ne tjetren gruan te cilat i kan gatuar ato simite. Nuk duuuuuuhhhhhetttt tharme buke,sepse qiqrrat e kryen kete funkcion me thone ato, sidoqofte ti provoje kete dhe nese nuk dalin te mira do te tregoj me pas ne nje mesazh privat se ku jam dhe mi sill se pa i ngen nuk e la.

----------


## beni67

HEJ ....! Nuk ma merrte mendja se do pergjigjej njeri. Ju faleminderit te gjitheve per pergjigjet dhe sugjerimet tuaja. Faleminderit profesorit sapo e printova receten e tij dhe do ta provoj. Motra dhe vellezer mendoj se mungesa e ketyre gjerave te vogla e bejne mergimin te peshoje me shume. Edhe njehere faleminderit. Shendet te gjitheve BENI

----------


## Baptist

Fillimisht duhet te falenderoj Profesorin per receten e plote qe na e dha,

Por pasi nuk arrita ta takoj tezen  :buzeqeshje:  ne lidhje me pallacinkat qe behen me uje mineral, e pyeta nenen.

Por dallimi i vetem ishte ne ate se ne vend te qumshtit po vihej uji mineral. Thjeshte.

a tip:

Edhe nje gje qe duhet patur parasysh e kjo eshte me e rendesishmja, -te mos tundet brumi, sepse tkurret gjat pjekjes dhe kurrsesi nuk arrin t'i besh te holla sic deshiron.
Enjejta gje po vlente edhe per brumin e flisë.

----------

